# Unable to open Word 2007



## Ianua1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have Windows Vista and also Office 2007. Each time I try to open my Microsoft Word 2007 files I get the message, "microsoft office word document.docx is not a valid Win32 application" and it fails to open.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you open word first and then try to open a document does it work? And as a test, if you create a new file, save it, and then try to open it does it do the same thing? Also is the issue on the computer with office 2007 or is it when you try to open it from another computer running office 2003?


----------



## Ianua1 (Jul 4, 2008)

No, nothing works.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd try repairing your office installation as it sounds like something is corrupted. You can do that from ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. You'll see the entry for office and if you click it you can uninstall it or repair it.


----------



## CaffeineFired (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have the exact same problem. Office 2007 has converted all of my old Office XP .doc files to be opened by Word 2007 but has not changed them to .docx. So far, so good. However, when I try to create a new Word document in Word 2007 and save it as a .docx format, or when I take one of my old .doc documents and save as .docx Word has a meltdown and shows the error message above. For some reason, when I Open As, I can't get up Microsoft Word, only something called 2007 Microsoft Office Component. This is probably me being as dumb as a rock, but when I tried to change the default program to open .docx (which was unassigned before) through Default Programs on the start menu (Vista) I could also only find 2007 Microsoft Office Component instead of Word 2007. .doc files are set automatically to be opened with Word 2007, so why aren't .docx files? Gr!

Ianua, am I right in saying that you can open a blank Word document? The way I am getting around the problem at the moment is to do my work but choose Save As instead of save and save it as Office 97-2003 document (.doc extension) which then lets me open the files later, albeit in Compatability Mode. This is frustrating because I just paid out all this money for Office 2007 and Word, the program I use most out of the office suite, won't open Office 2007 files!
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hi again. Just found a solution for my problem at least here

Download the .txt file, convert it as per the instructions, then run it. Suddenly, right clicking on your documents and clicking Open With will give you Microsoft Word 2007 as an option.


----------



## telepal (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Unable to open Excel 2007*



Ianua1 said:


> I have Windows Vista and also Office 2007. Each time I try to open my Microsoft Word 2007 files I get the message, "microsoft office word document.docx is not a valid Win32 application" and it fails to open.


I have similar problem on Excel 2007.

When I double click the Excel file, then I see a message 

"microsoft office component is not a valid Win32 applications" 


:Windows Vista / Office 2007

Please anyone instruct me how to fix the Excel problem.
Thank you in advance.


----------

